# Lenovo Beacon  NAS



## Strung (18. April 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit einem Monat auch das Beacon.
- Und habe auch ein paar Probleme. u.a. mit dem XBMC-System an sich und der Anwendung.

Ich hatte das Beacon nach langen hin und her mit dem Rechner verbinden können und mit ach und krach Netzlaufwerke hergestellt.
Auf den Ordner sataHdd habe ich dann Daten gespeichert und am nächsten Tag nach dem anschalten waren diese gelöscht. Jedoch auf dem Ordner Musik (glaub ich ) waren die noch da. Kennt jemand diesen Phänomän??

- Und dann noch die Wlan Technik- hat jemand eine AC-Wlan Verbindung hergestellt? also mit ca.867 Mbit? Ich habe versucht mit meiner im Laptop eingebauten Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 Karte eine Direktverbindung mit dem Beacon zu bekommen. - Aber nur mir 300Mbit


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man bspw. die W-Lan Passwörter in Klarschrift anzeigen lassen kann?
Gibt es hier (wie bei manchen anderen Geräten auch) ein Paar geheimbefehle um in das Hauptsystem /Einstellungen
zu gelangen oder so?


Hat jemand hier vielleicht ein paar Tips und Tricks für mich?

Dieses Xbee-Bauteil ist doch ein Funkmodul- aber scheinbar unabhängig vom Wlan Modul. was bedeutet das?



Grüße Strung 



Verweis zum weiteren Lenovo Beacon NAS-Themen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-seltsames-service-permanente-verbindung.html


[Frage] Lenovo Beacon ( NAS ), hat da jemand Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## razzor1984 (19. April 2015)

Gleich mal vorweg  das Wlan beim beacon ist eine komische Sache die configuration erfolgt über den Build in Acces Manager wie ich das so gesehen habe.
Leider verlangt ja dieser, dass man sich einen Lenovo ID zulegen soll, diesen schritt finde ich als mündiger user Total unnnötig. Mein Nas breucht keine Verbindung nach draußen!
Man kann auch anfänglich das Nas so configurieren wenn man nur auf die zugewiesen Ip im Lan geht http://192.168.X.X oder 10.10.10.X je nach configuration.
Probier mal die Android App aus obs da eine config Option gibt.

Zur geheimen config: Wenn du dich mit dem Terminal auskennest kannst du per SSH/port22 dich auf das NAS verbinden
Einfach nach SSH clienst googeln gibts genug openscoure zeug 
Default: USER: root PW:admin
Das lenovo keine Änderungsmöglichkeit in der GUI vorgesehen hat is m.m nach ein epic fail, wo es mir die NACKENHAARE AUFSTELLT 
Per shell kann man das passwort für Root ändern, immer hin!

Bezüglich Zigbee, es ist eine LOWLEVEL WALN karte, bietet einen Haufen an futures, nur der Process(ZIGBEE) der nahc CHINA will, muss aus Gründen der Datensicherheit gekilled werden (7000-8000 TCP packet in die man nicht reinschauen kann ist mir zu STRANGE)
ZigBeeÂ® Wireless Standard - Technology - Digi International


----------



## Strung (19. April 2015)

Hallo, Danke für die Antwort.  

Es scheint als hättest du richtig Ahnung zu dem Thema.

Wie kommt man denn in die shell vom Beacon. - kann man damit überhaupt etwas anfangen?. z.B. Tastatursprche ändern oder so?
Gibt es irgendwo Anleitungen (wenns geht deutsch) wo Befehle beschrieben werden oder so?
und mit dem löschphänomän hast du da iwi Erfahrungen? Wie machst du das mit der NAS-Einstellungen.  Denn mit diesem Poster was die hier als Anleitung verstehen ist nicht viel anzufangen 

Ich habe grad mal nachgeschaut.  ich hab nur die Wlan Karte drinn.  die Zigbee fehlt, hmmmm,  wozu ist das Zigbee denn gut? bzw wozu war es gedacht?

grüße Strung


----------



## razzor1984 (20. April 2015)

Strung schrieb:


> Hallo, Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Es scheint als hättest du richtig Ahnung zu dem Thema.


Nachm studium is was hängen geblieben  Nur ein  SYS-ADMIN mit jahren berüfserfahrung kann mehr ^^


Strung schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn in die shell vom Beacon. - kann man damit überhaupt etwas anfangen?. z.B. Tastatursprche ändern oder so?


Buhh wenn dir die Shell /Terminal nichts sagt heißts einlesen. Im prinzip kann man wenn man als root auf einem Linux os faktisch fast alles machen. 


Strung schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Anleitungen (wenns geht deutsch) wo Befehle beschrieben werden oder so?


Einfach ein gutes Linux TUT durchlesen, die wichtigesten shell befehle (Die suchmaschine deiner Wahl wirds finden)


Strung schrieb:


> Mit dem löschphänomän hast du da iwi Erfahrungen? Wie machst du das mit der NAS-Einstellungen.  Denn mit diesem Poster was die hier als Anleitung verstehen ist nicht viel anzufangen



Glaube dass es sich um einen Bug handeln kann, wenn du nicht als admin angemeldet bist oder einen neuen Benutzer anlegst ist die Ordnerstruktur für alle gleich.
Wenn du dann in den Ordner Privat reingehst hat jeder User sein eigenes Verzeichnis. 
Hab mal zu testzwecken Daten auf den "Puplic" bereichen verschoben. Wurden ohne Probleme gespeichert(mehrer Ein/Aus Zyklen)



Strung schrieb:


> Ich habe grad mal nachgeschaut.  ich hab nur die Wlan Karte drinn.  die Zigbee fehlt, hmmmm,  wozu ist das Zigbee denn gut? bzw wozu war es gedacht?



Laut dem WIKI/Internet ist Zigbee  Quasi die Wlankarte (What is ZigBee? - Definition from WhatIs.com)
Wie gesagt auch wenn das Teil eine Art Mesh network Funktion hat, warum ist im  Default zustand ein servic aktiv, das man i.d.r nicht braucht? Bin mal auf der Suche nach einer Anwort !

greet Razzor


----------

